#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  A bit of help here...

## ShadowStep

Heya,
can you help me with decyphering the symbols in this picture, i'm pretty sure they mean something, and if i am correct, these circles are used in rituals..right? 
Thank you.
Here's the picture

----------


## Vir Sapiens

The script doesn't correspond to any written language I've ever seen. It looks more like an artist trying to draw his idea of a magical circle as opposed to a diagram of an actual ritual circle. They always either add too much or not enough and then almost never use the right script, although some of the people that do anime know a smattering of Latin and at least know the characters of the Aleph-Bet even if they don't actually know how to write in them. So I don't think your pictures are of actual ritual circles although, with the advent of Chaos magic it could be a Chaote ritual. Otherwise no the script around the edges, and it is clearly meant to be taken as writing, doesn't correspond to any magical alphabet or normal alphabet I've ever seen.

----------

